# Aftermarket HU won't hold memory



## busted_b15 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey guys - I'll try my luck on this board. Here's the skinny. 02 nissan sentra gxe, dual xdm7615 HU. I've hardwired the HU to the sentra properly, however it won't hold memory when i turn the car off, drops all settings. I have the correct 12 V constant and switched wires, blue from the sentra to the yellow on my deck and the pink from the sentra to the red on my deck. I've even tried switching them just incase. it works the same both ways, with the car on the stereo plays properly, both ways when i turn off the car it forgets everything. I know when i removed the factory unit, when i removed the last screw holding it to the chassis it sparked but don't know if it fried a fuse or something? or if a blown fuse would even act this way. Nothing under the steering wheel fuse box relates to a stereo fuse, and the fuse box under the hood has no more sticker indicating which fuse is which, or if there is even a stereo fuse there. Also don't have the owners manual.

Can anybody make any sense of this? i would like to avoid wiring it for 12V constant right into the fuse panel. thanks in advance.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The reason it "sparked" is because Nissan radios are grounded through the chassis of the radio itself, rather than through the wiring harness. The "blue" wire is the constant 12 volts and the "pink" wire is power when the ignition switch is in "ON" or "ACCY" positions. Make sure you have the ground wire of the aftermarket HU connected to the chassis of the car. Double check the fuses to make sure there is not a poor or loose connection at the fuse box. The blue wire is fuse #32 (15A) in the fuse and fusible link box. The pink wire is fuse #1 (10A) in the fuse block. If all of your connections appear to be correct, I would contact the manufacturer of the aftermarket HU for technical help if none can be found in the materials that came with the HU. The manufacturer should have a web site where tech support should be available.


----------

